# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال در مورد غیبت موجه

## train

سلام دوستان من یه سوال داشتم و اون هم اینه که من امتحان خرداد زیست رو به دلیل موجه ندادم و وقتی کارنامه امتحان نهاییم رو گرفتم جلوی نمره نهایی نوشته بود موجه و اخرش هم نوشته بود مردود. حالا رفتم پرسیدم میگن نیازی نیست بیایی شهریور امتحان بدی چون نمره مستمرت که 19 بوده تو رو توی این درس قبول کرده و نمرت هم 7.5 هستش . و دیگه نمیخواهد شهریور امتحان بدی . حالا من موندم باید چی کار کنم دوستان اصلا چنین قضیه ای امکان پذیر هستش ؟

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان من یه سوال داشتم و اون هم اینه که من امتحان خرداد زیست رو به دلیل موجه ندادم و وقتی کارنامه امتحان نهاییم رو گرفتم جلوی نمره نهایی نوشته بود موجه و اخرش هم نوشته بود مردود. حالا رفتم پرسیدم میگن نیازی نیست بیایی شهریور امتحان بدی چون نمره مستمرت که 19 بوده تو رو توی این درس قبول کرده و نمرت هم 7.5 هستش . و دیگه نمیخواهد شهریور امتحان بدی . حالا من موندم باید چی کار کنم دوستان اصلا چنین قضیه ای امکان پذیر هستش ؟


شدی 7 و نیم دیگه و قبولی

----------


## train

> شدی 7 و نیم دیگه و قبولی


اخه چرا باید قبول بشم ؟ من که غیبتم موجه هستش .

----------


## artim

> اخه چرا باید قبول بشم ؟ من که غیبتم موجه هستش .


با تک ماده قبولت کردن
برا راحتی خودشون که نخوای شهریور باز ازت امتحان بگیرن

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام دوستان من یه سوال داشتم و اون هم اینه که من امتحان خرداد زیست رو به دلیل موجه ندادم و وقتی کارنامه امتحان نهاییم رو گرفتم جلوی نمره نهایی نوشته بود موجه و اخرش هم نوشته بود مردود. حالا رفتم پرسیدم میگن نیازی نیست بیایی شهریور امتحان بدی چون نمره مستمرت که 19 بوده تو رو توی این درس قبول کرده و نمرت هم 7.5 هستش . و دیگه نمیخواهد شهریور امتحان بدی . حالا من موندم باید چی کار کنم دوستان اصلا چنین قضیه ای امکان پذیر هستش ؟


خب اگ میخوای کنکور بدی ک این نمره خوب نیس و تراز درستو خراب میکن!! اونم درس زیست با اون تاثیر و ضریبش(البته اگ سومی )

----------


## khaan

شما امتحان نهایی سوم رو نداده باشی حتی اگه مستمر رو بهت 20 داده باشن در کل میشی 4  ممکن نیست 7.5 بشی ! اگه هم سال اول و دوم هستی به هیچ وجه اجازه نده که از تک مادت استفاده کنن برات. تک ماده رو نگه دار برای سال های بعد.

----------


## train

> با تک ماده قبولت کردن
> برا راحتی خودشون که نخوای شهریور باز ازت امتحان بگیرن


ممنون دادا از جوابت ولی الان این وسط تقصیر کی هستش ؟ من برم یقه کدومش رو بگیرم ؟ معاون مدرسه یا دفتر دار مدرسه یا اموزش و پرورش ؟

----------


## artim

> ممنون دادا از جوابت ولی الان این وسط تقصیر کی هستش ؟ من برم یقه کدومش رو بگیرم ؟ معاون مدرسه یا دفتر دار مدرسه یا اموزش و پرورش ؟



مدرسه دیگه

----------


## khaan

> ممنون دادا از جوابت ولی الان این وسط تقصیر کی هستش ؟ من برم یقه کدومش رو بگیرم ؟ معاون مدرسه یا دفتر دار مدرسه یا اموزش و پرورش ؟


تک ماده زدن به عهده دفتردار هست ولی بدون هماهنگی با  مدیر ممکن نیست این کار انجام شده باشه. هرکاری میشه زیرسر مدیر هست

----------


## miss.curly99

سلام
اگر کسی(در پایه پیش دانشگاهی)یکی از امتحانات نهایی و دو تا از امتحانات داخلی رو هم خرداد نده هم شهریور
هر سه تا امتحان میوفتن برای دی ماه یا اون دو تا امتحان داخلی رو نمیشه دی ماه داد؟

فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

> سلام
> اگر کسی(در پایه پیش دانشگاهی)یکی از امتحانات نهایی و دو تا از امتحانات داخلی رو هم خرداد نده هم شهریور
> هر سه تا امتحان میوفتن برای دی ماه یا اون دو تا امتحان داخلی رو نمیشه دی ماه داد؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از D6503ِ من با Tapatalk


همشون میافته برای دی

----------

